# How to Delete a Comment from Journal



## Poohbear (Apr 4, 2005)

I wanted to make a new entry in my journal but accidently made it a comment.  Is there a way to delete the comment? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## pebbles (Apr 4, 2005)

Which one is it, Poohbear?


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 4, 2005)

pebbles said:
			
		

> Which one is it, Poohbear?


The one about the Ponytail Method....not the entry but the comment.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Apr 4, 2005)

I made the same mistake and added a comment instead of an entry in my journal.


----------



## pebbles (Apr 4, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> The one about the Ponytail Method....not the entry but the comment.



Consider it done.


----------



## pebbles (Apr 4, 2005)

MissBiss said:
			
		

> I made the same mistake and added a comment instead of an entry in my journal.



Let me know which comment you want removed.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks Pebbles. I only have one comment - it appears on this page.


----------



## pebbles (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm not sure which it is! LOL! Can you copy and paste the part you want me to delete? I don't want to delete the wrong thing.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 7, 2005)

The comment is still in my journal.  Does it take time for it to go away after you delete it?


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 17, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> *The comment is still in my journal. Does it take time for it to go away after you delete it?*


BUMPING! Comment still there.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 17, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> BUMPING! Comment still there.


Hey Poohbear! I checked and the comment is gone.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 17, 2005)

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> Hey Poohbear! I checked and the comment is gone.


That's weird.  I went to check again and the Ponytail Method comment is still showing up on my screen.  There's two comments: One by ChosenbyGod and one by me entitled Ponytail Method which I want deleted.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 17, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> That's weird. I went to check again and the Ponytail Method comment is still showing up on my screen. There's two comments: One by ChosenbyGod and one by me entitled Ponytail Method which I want deleted.


When I look at your journal list the comment doesn't show. It only shows when I chose to look at all comments.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 17, 2005)

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> When I look at your journal list the comment doesn't show. It only shows when I chose to look at all comments.


Hmmmm, very strange.  I wonder why it still shows up for me.


----------

